# Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?



## Kano131 (2. Mai 2017)

*Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Hallo, 

ich benutze den Coolermaster Nepton 240m und möchte ihn an der Front montieren. Dabei sollten die Lüfter aber vor dem Radiator stehen, also zwischen Gehäuse Front und Radiator. Case ist das Corsair carbide 400c. Welche schrauben brauche ich? Brauche echt hilfe...


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Ich kenn mich jetzt mit diesem konkreten Kühlermodell nicht aus, aber normalerweise solltest du dafür keine speziellen Schrauben benötigen.

Die Lüfter sind ja standardmässig mit passenden Schrauben an dem Radiator befestigt.
Normalerweise solltest du einfach die gleichen Schrauben auch für deinen Fall benutzen können.

Also die Schraube erst durch die Bohrung im Gehäuse, dann durch den Lüfter, dann in den Radiator rein.
Die ca. 1mm Blechstärke des Gehäuses sollte dabei eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Kano131 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Ich habe mal ein Bild gepostet wie es zurzeit aussieht. 

Die schrauben sehen so dick aus. Ich denke dann past der Staubfilter an der Front nicht mehr.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Stimmt die schraubenköpfe sind dick bei dem Modell.

Hast du mal nachgemessen?

Könnte doch passen. Oder du gehst in den baumarkt und nimmst eine schraube mit zum vergleichen.

Wegen der länge und dicke. 

Solltest andere schrauben finden im baumarkt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kano131 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Hast du zufällig ein Bild auf Lager oder ein Namen, welche Schrauben ich brauche ? Ich habe selber nur die gehabt oder viel zu kleine.

Die Schraube ist übrigens 3,7cm lang.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Ein Bild oder namen habe ich nicht Lager. 

Kannst aber schrauben mit vollgewinde nehmen. Kreuzschlitz ist gut.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kano131 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Habe gerade ein alten englischen Thread gefunden über das Thema. Anscheind liefert Cooler Master passende schrauben umsonst wenn man ein ticket schreibt


----------



## Chimera (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Alternativ einfach mal bei Aquatuning reingucken, da findest du wirklich alles an Schrauben in div. Längen. Musst nur den Massstab kurz nehmen, Länge und Durchmesser vom Gewinde messen, schon hast du ne extrem grosse Auswahl an Schrauben. Baumarkt geht zwar auch, doch grad wenn zöllige Schrauben zum Einsatz kommen (wie gerne mal bei Amiprodukten), dann hat man in den meisten Baumärkten ein fettes L auf der Stirn (durft ich damals beim grossen deutschen Baumakrt mit 3 Buchstaben merken, als ich zöllige Inbusschlüssel suchte  ).


----------



## Kano131 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie Montiere ich die Lüfter vor meinem Radiator am Gehäuse?*

Sind heute angekommen und hat alles funktioniert, und Kostenlos 

Achja der OBI hatte noch nie im Leben so ne Schraube gesehen und hat sich gefragt woher die kommt...


----------

